# rambling



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Just getting excited.. we have 2 more star puppy classes and then we move onto puppy 2 ( short 4 week class)then to GCC. Hopefully by the time Cash turns 1 he will have his GCC Title and we can move onto Novice Obedience (eek) Just curious as to how many people had to re-take the GCC test (if any) and how old your pups were when they passed? I know every dog is different ( just like our children) just curious about an average age. I had orginally signed him up for essential manners but the trainer called and said we would be bored to death and Cash was "advanced" for that class  and to move onto polished puppy (puppy 2).

I am really enjoying training Cash I never realized how rewarding it can be not only for your dogs but for me. I have really stumbled into a new hobby that will not only benefit Cash but me as well. It makes me feel so good. People at work laugh at me as you will find me reading my GCC book or my dog tricks book ( we have started learning how to clean up toys) on my lunch break. I'm addicted!!! Hello my name is Heather and I am addicted to my dog~!


----------



## Moxiesmom (Nov 21, 2010)

How DID you teach your dog to clean up his toys?
Lena


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It sounds like you and Cash have found your calling.


----------



## doggylove86 (Aug 26, 2010)

Lol I love it! I'm totally addicted to my dog and training is *super* addictive as well! I'm always looking for other tricks that I think would be useful or fun to teach Ellie. 
Way to go with your training! Not only is it fun for you and your dog, but now you have a very well-behaved dog!


----------

